# mosaic hat for my son FREE knit pattern



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

Finally got it written up. 
Any questions...please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

The pdf download should be under the pic. I hope I did this right.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much - it downloaded fine. Beautiful hat and so nice of you to share your pattern.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Great hat


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fantastic hat, thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you!! What a nice gift. I just downloaded the pattern. It made my day! ;0)


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks for sharing. it really looks great


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Great Hat, thank you so much


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty, thanks so much!


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

This hat works for a large range of sizes as well. It fits me like a skull cap, my 9 yr old like a beanie, and my 2yr old like a slouch cap. 

If you should need to adjust the size, alter the cast on stitches in multiples of four, and when you get to the crown decreases be sure to divide the stitches by four.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful hat and beautiful knitting. Thank you for your generosity :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, it looks great!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful work. He'll love it. Thanks for the pattern.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I am going to try this one. I love it. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Great Hat, thanks for sharing!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

What an awesome design...thanks for posting


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I love the hat and the colors.


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you for being kind enough to share


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is beautiful, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you, ADyanne, for this great pattern. Just love the mosaic hat and the colors you used. I appreciate your kindness in writing the pattern and sharing it with us.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful hat, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks. It is a great looking hat.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern looks great, and really easy to follow. 
Happy Christmas to you and yours D


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I loved it when you first posted it and now I've saved it.

Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## Mishel (Jan 7, 2013)

Would this size fit an adult male?


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

I really like the colors, thanks so much for sharing your pattern. I like the hat in your avatar also. Don't think it would look so pretty on me.


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

Mishel said:


> Would this size fit an adult male?


I think that it would, but it would be a more snug fit. To be honest I have a rather large head( especially since I am wearing braids right now and those increase my head circumference) and it fits me rather comfortably.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Adyanne! Very nice of you to share the pattern. I'm getting ready to start learning colorwork, and this will be one of the patterns I intend to use!

ETA: I've been watching your posts. You do beautiful, very creative work!


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

This is the hat on my 'megadome'. Lol


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks REALLY nice on you! P.S. You DO NOT have a "megadome"!! Whenever my DH teases me and tells me I have a "big ole head," I just remind him that it's because I have more brains than the average head!


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Thanks Adyanne! Very nice of you to share the pattern. I'm getting ready to start learning colorwork, and this will be one of the patterns I intend to use!
> 
> ETA: I've been watching your posts. You do beautiful, very creative work!


Thank you very much. The colorwork in this pattern is really easy, but produces fun designs. I hope that you enjoy the pattern


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Looks REALLY nice on you! P.S. You DO NOT have a "megadome"!! Whenever my DH teases me and tells me I have a "big ole head," I just remind him that it's because I have more brains than the average head!


Haha! My mom always tells me that I don't have a big head...I just have REALLY LITTLE EYES! Gee...thanks Mom! ;-)


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

Mishel said:


> Would this size fit an adult male?


I think the circumference will be fine. You may just Need to adjust the length. You can do this by adding rows anywhere before the crown decreases.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

nice pattern, thanks


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Beautiful hat! I guess I missed it the first time you posted it. I think I might actually be able to follow this pattern! Thank you! Blessings to you.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I love the hat! Thanks for sharing your pattern with us.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely! I am bookmarking this and will attempt it in the new year. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that looks nice for a young man! They certainly like their beanies!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Love the way it morphs into different styles with the size of the head. Thanks for sharing


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I love your hat. Thanks for sharing your beautiful pattern.


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Great hat. Thank you for sharing the pattern. You do such beautiful work. Merry Christmas to you and your family.
Faye


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you for such a nice pattern.


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Many thanks for your lovely pattern. I'm going to try it in Patons worsted weight wool!!!


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

southernyankee said:


> Many thanks for your lovely pattern. I'm going to try it in Patons worsted weight wool!!!


I usually work with wool or alpaca. I have been using acrylic because the hats produced when designing the patterns will be donated. The shelter they will go to wants acrylic only due to possible allergies. I know from experience that baby alpaca will create a lovely drape in the hat. Please post a pic of your completed hat. I would love to see it


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

ADyanne said:


> I usually work with wool or alpaca. I have been using acrylic because the hats produced when designing the patterns will be donated. The shelter they will go to wants acrylic only due to possible allergies. I know from experience that baby alpaca will create a lovely drape in the hat. Please post a pic of your completed hat. I would love to see it


I don't know how to post photos but I will let you know how it turns out.


----------

